
What is your COBOL? - hsribei
https://medium.com/@hsribei/what-is-your-cobol-374528baf21a
======
emef
My COBOL is actionscript (flash plugins). I got started programming with
ActionScript 2, writing games and doing some freelance projects building
things like image carousels and navigation. Not nearly as lucrative as $350/hr
quoted here but I doubt a lot of new projects consider flash unless there are
no alternatives.

~~~
shams93
Yeah I recently saw ATT looking for an actionscript person their internal apps
must require IE and run on flash, can't imagine its for customer facing
applications.

